# What NOT to do



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Well today i got to witness stupidity in action and an attempt at getting into the Darwin awards by 3 teenagers









3 male teenagers in an INFLATABLE SWIMMING POOL crossing Tingalpa creek while in full flow on the outgoing tide less than 200 metres from the open mouth to the sea all while trying to fish and with only 1 single bladed paddle.

couldn't believe they were that dead set on trying to kill themselves. not only is the water rather fast at tide drop it is a heavily trafficked area for fast moving boats.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Yes and no mate, glad to see kids mucking about in boats , then again what is the name of the creek?


Oh I am all for KIDS mucking about but not in places like this.(these "kids" were in the late teens with no safety equipment)

It is Tingalpa creek in Brisbane

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?oe=utf-8 ... =0CKABELYD


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

shadowrunner said:


> couldn't believe they were that dead set on trying to kill themselves.


Well believe it or not, teenagers are pretty good at doing that, and for the most part, surviving. Testing the boundaries.
I look back in disbelief at some of my shenanigans. Despite a few bruises and broken bones, some spilt blood, the odd hospital visit, 
and a lot of explaining to do, I lived through it and learnt.

When I was a teenager, the acronym PFD didn't exist. Also, I could swim quite a distance, these kids probably can too.

If they survived the experience, good on em.


----------

